
Firmware Bug kills SSDs after 40k hours - heyiamlukas
https://support.hpe.com/hpesc/public/docDisplay?docId=a00097382en_us
======
coribuci
Well, it's an improvement. The previous record was 32768 hours. One small step
for HP, one giant problem for the sysadmin.

